# KEGS on Titantv?



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

Titantv seems to think that KEGS in Las Vegas is a Spanish channel. This does not seem to be the case. I have tried entering some of KEGS alternate call letters (KRRI-LP) in Reno, (KEGS-LP) but with no success. I e-mailed Titantv about a week ago but have never found them to correct any problems with my local stations so do not expect much in the way of results. If anyone has any insight as to why this is happening or has more influence with Titantv it would be appreciated.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Heck, I once buttonholed the guy who's in charge of TitanTV. I asked him why he ran just the channel names for University of Washington TV when my Dish Network guide and other online services had meaningful program information. (Why yes, that _is_ a fine FTA channel, but I didn't mention that.) He said he'd get his programming team working on it. That was two years ago. Still no program info for U of Wash TV.

Moral: I don't know that anyone has that kind of influence on TitanTV. To be fair, they're pretty much at the mercy of the folks who compile program data and supply it to fine sites such as TitanTV.

You might have better luck with Zap2It.com, which is supplied by the other program data compiler, which also supplies Dish and TiVo among many others. Listings for KDEV-LP in Denver/Aurora became available there about three months ago, although it's still not on TitanTV. It could be that all we need is the right local Zip Code to find KEGS on Zap2It, but I've tried several in Las Vegas and Reno without success. If anyone happens to find a place for decent listings for KEGS, please let us all know.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

I contacted Titan TV about a week ago about the same issue. they answered and assured me that the problem would be taken care of. I haven't checked since.


----------

